# problema servidor gráfico

## deadshot

buenas, estoy instentando instalar gentoo en mi portatil Acer Travelmate 290, con chipset Intel 855GM, bueno ya lo tengo funcional con gnome (driver vesa) pro quiero instalar compiz-fusion y demas y necesito pues capacidades 3D.

Si pongo en el xorg el driver de intel me da el siguiente error: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) intel(0): detecting sil164
> 
> (EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112
> ...

 

el ultimo error es consecuencia de los otros pienso..el tema es q he probado muchas xorg.conf, diversas configuraciones de kernels, pero nada....asi q recurro aqui por si alguien me puede ayudar....gracias....

por si sirbe de algo en el dmesg hay algo raro tb lo pongo: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [drm Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
> 
> [drm Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 o minor 0
> ...

 

aunq no tengo ni idea de este error...

muchas gracias!

----------

## deadshot

otra cosa curiosa es que no puedo ejecutar los comandos glxinfo ni glxgears....tiene que ver con que no tenga dri??...segun recuerdo en otros equipos que he tenido con errores similares si podía ejecutarlos...

----------

## deadshot

he seguido la solucion según este foro: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-601202-highlight-sil164.html

y he conseguido añadir un error mas a la lista, ademas de los anteriores:

(EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0

alguna idea???

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En la WIKI hay muchos tutoriales para laptops Acer, seguro que alguna comparte el chipset con la tuya...

También te puede llegar a servir esto o http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Direct_rendering_on_Intel_Extreme_Graphics_(855GM)_chipsets <--- esto otro.

***edito*** Acabo de encotrar un bug, jeje, la URL completa se extiende hasta la palabra chipsets inclusive pero el foro recorta donde encuentra los parentesis.

Salud!

----------

## deadshot

voy a probar con el ultimo wiki que me has pasado, pero tengo una duda al respecto...a ver en ese documento se habla de xorg-x11 y yo tengo instalado (como vienen en los manuales de gentoo) el xorg-server....no tengo muy claro la diferencia en tre ambas y si pueden coexistir juntos...ademas ya tengo instalado gnome (con vesa funciona) y bueno nose si se puede instalar otro servidor de ventanas...

algún consejo???

----------

## deadshot

he dicho una tontería no?? xorg-server se instala junto a xorg-x11.....

----------

## achaw

 *deadshot wrote:*   

> he dicho una tontería no?? xorg-server se instala junto a xorg-x11.....

 

A todos nos pasa...  :Wink: 

xorg-x11 es un "meta"

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Meta_Ebuild

Saludos

----------

## antogc

pues nada he seguido varias wikis y no consigo nada. Estoy pensando q tal vez dichos errores puedan ser debido a la configuración del monitor, pro no obstante, sólo con cambiar en el xorg.conf intel por vesa funciona con lo cual no debe ser del monitor....

recuerdo los errores: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  (EE) intel(0): detecting sil164
> 
>  (EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.
> ...

 

alguna idea????

gracias

----------

## deadshot

solucionado...o eso creo.....he tenido que hacer un downgrading del driver de intel xf86-video-i810 desde la version 2.1.1 a la 1.7.4.

Tengo escritorio con driver i810, resolución buena y con dri funcionado....según glxinfo y glxgears....

No se como se cierra un post supongo q será cosa de los administradores....

Otra cosa, el trabajar con una versión antigua, que tipo de problemas puede acarrearme??

gracias a todos...

----------

## Coghan

 *deadshot wrote:*   

> No se como se cierra un post supongo q será cosa de los administradores....
> 
> Otra cosa, el trabajar con una versión antigua, que tipo de problemas puede acarrearme??

 

Para cerrar el post (realmente solo los moderadores podrán cerrarlo para que no se pueda seguir con el hilo), pero lo que solemos hacer es editar tu primer post del hilo y modificar el título como (cerrado) o (solucionando) o como mejor te identifiques, para que podamos saber si ha habido solución o no.

En relación a los posibles problemas, no veo que problemas te puede causar un cambio de versión si te funciona bien, salvo que esa versión tenga algún bug y lo solucionen en las posteriores.

----------

